# Clit Fest Los Angeles 2009!!!



## Liveupyouryouth (May 5, 2009)

Anybody going this year? I am one of the organizers and its looking good! We would love it if any of you could make it out this year!


----------



## Geoff (May 5, 2009)

sounds like fun. any idea what bands are gonna be playing?


----------



## RebeccaSoup (May 5, 2009)

I love that Ramona picture. I had a kid and named her Ramona just to live up to that fucking picture.


----------



## Plutocrat.Grinder (Jun 17, 2009)

This was alot of fun and extremely helpful/informational when I went, 2 years ago or so in RVA? I wanted to make it out last year to chi to see this is my fist,witch hunt, and appalachian terror unit but I got stuck in August because I couldnt make up my god damned mind.....stay on the west coast for libertatia, go to the middle of the country to chi for clitfest, or go to the east coast for Best friends day...


----------

